# 2007 "One Design" race regatta Invitation $234,000.00 cash Prizes!



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

A "One Design" Race Event is being planned for the summer of 2007, the event will be open to all whom have an interest in the event. The boats are supplied and are aproximately 20ft in legnth.

Including captain & Crew 3 persons in total are required in this event. The total prize payout for this event will be *$234,000.00 in cash*, plus other related prizes. the event location will be in atlantic canada, and is dependant on the number of registrants. It is therefore important we here from interested persons, to both reserve your placement, as well, help us in our planning of this event.

For more information on this event visit the link below, or email us for a information package.

email: [email protected]

http://ca.geocities.com/[email protected]


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

sail07canada said:


> A "One Design" Race Event is being planned for the summer of 2007, the event will be open to all whom have an interest in the event. The boats are supplied and are aproximately 20ft in legnth.
> 
> Including captain & Crew 3 persons in total are required in this event. The total prize payout for this event will be *$234,000.00 in cash*, plus other related prizes. the event location will be in atlantic canada, and is dependant on the number of registrants. It is therefore important we here from interested persons, *to both reserve your placement*, as well, help us in our planning of this event.
> 
> ...


To be clear on the above, no enterence fee's, nor money of anykind is required at this time, only the interest to participate in this event. The reservation, is only that of a reservation to help us in the planning, again no money is required to do so. I felt it important to clearify this, thanks.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

What is somewhat worrying is the way you say: 


> nor *money of anykind is required at this time*


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*response*



sailingdog said:


> What is somewhat worrying is the way you say:


Hello,
the reason I placed this here is due to a number of people from the other sites thinking they would have to pay something right away. This is simply not the case, what I am currently looking for, are only those that would be interested in attending this event. The event taking place is dependent on a required number of participants. Only after more than enough interest is shown, will the decision to go ahead with the event take place, it is only at that time, a notice will sent to those who wish to enter, to enter.

I thank you for your Question.


----------

